# Photos of Australia and New Zealand



## ozdentcom (Oct 25, 2003)

Members may wish to view hundreds of photos of Australia grouped geographically.  Western Australia will be added in January 2004.  See  http://OzViews.homestead.com  -  or for camera sales  http://ozdent.com


----------

